# BSD



## Drone (Oct 22, 2012)

They've just released the newest versions.

NetBSD 6 Final



> NetBSD is a highly integrated system and it features a complete set of user utilities, compilers for several languages, the X Window System, firewall software and numerous other tools, all accompanied by full source code.



_______________________


FreeBSD 9.1 RC2 iso x86

FreeBSD 9.1 RC2 iso x64

No comments required, it's FreeBSD 

_______________________

PCBSD 9.1 RC2 x86 and x64 ISO



> PCBSD is a fully functional desktop operating system, running FreeBSD under the hood with optional 3D desktop interface using Compiz-Fusion.


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2012)

New versions:

FreeBSD 9.1 RC3 iso x86

FreeBSD 9.1 RC3 iso x64

PCBSD 9.1 RC3 x86 ISO

PCBSD 9.1 RC3 x64 ISO


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2012)

i havn't used freebsd in ages. i do remember really liking it but hating that it never seemed to support my hardware out of the box. that was and still is my main reason for using centos.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 16, 2012)

centos is practically redhat without the redhat name right?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> centos is practically redhat without the redhat name right?



yup!


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty damned close to fedora also.  We use CentOS for our servers here at work for obvious reasons.


----------



## Drone (Dec 27, 2012)

Final versions *9.1*

PC-BSD

FreeBSD 32bit 
FreeBSD 64bit


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Pretty damned close to fedora also.  We use CentOS for our servers here at work for obvious reasons.



Just wanted to chime in and say that CentOS is for that purpose (stability stabilty stability) while Fedora is on the edge of technology, modern but untested. The people reading this thread knows this but still.

I've been thinking about trying FreeBSD but haven't been arsed. But now I have the netbook in sig to play around with! Hmm, might have to do that actually.. Would be interesting.


----------



## Drone (Jan 5, 2013)

NetBSD 6.0.1 iso


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2014)

FreeBSD 10 Final. YAY!


----------



## Drone (Sep 29, 2015)

NETBSD 7 is still in RC phase

p.s. nope, it's out

ftp://ftp.netbsd.org/pub/NetBSD/NetBSD-7.0/iso


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 29, 2015)

BSD stands for barely stable distribution


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 29, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> BSD stands for barely stable distribution



Trolling?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 30, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Trolling?


no need BSD self-trolls its users


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 30, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> no need BSD self-trolls its users



I've never had an issue with it.  No clue what you're talking about, and I'm a gentoo fanboy but work with both.

They both need the user to have a clue about what they are working with, but that's a given.


----------



## xorbe (Sep 30, 2015)

I tried FreeBSD 10.2 this week.  Not my usual cup of tea, as an openSUSE user.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 30, 2015)

xorbe said:


> I tried FreeBSD 10.2 this week.  Not my usual cup of tea, as an openSUSE user.



It's different, but that should be expected.  Unless using something like PCBSD, it's going to expect you to learn everything and anything yourself or from the handbook.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2015)

i don't see how anyone can claim BSD is not stable. OpenBSD is the gold standard for OS security and FreeBSD has more maturity then any linux distro including RHEL.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> i don't see how anyone can claim BSD is not stable. OpenBSD is the gold standard for OS security and FreeBSD has more maturity then any linux distro including RHEL.



Pretty much this.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 23, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> no need BSD self-trolls its users



I've recently migrated my neighbors 2 servers to FreeBSD 10. One is a network server for 1000-something clients, another one is used for IPTV and an internal web server that handles user control panel and billing.
Before that we had an older machine running FreeBSD 9(when the network was smaller).

Over the past 5-6 years the only problems we had were either hardware related or simply configuration mistakes. Not a single OS-related issue.


----------



## Drone (May 14, 2016)

Lots of links are dead now, can't edit them.


Here's the latest PCBSD 10.3



*And here's a new hybrid project ubuntuBSD*
The power of FreeBSD kernel with familiarity of Ubuntu OS

Screenshot:


----------



## xorbe (May 14, 2016)

Drone said:


> Lots of links are dead now, can't edit them.



It seems to be all the rage to limit post edit time suddenly.  This is killing vehicle / motorcycle forums, where people would maintain posts with information.  RIP useful forum settings.  I guess we'll have to find / move to another platform or site to regain lost functionality.

Another trick is that they delay the registration email, and press you for your phone number for "quicker" account activation.  Maybe post editing will pop up as a pay-for premium feature.


----------



## Kursah (May 14, 2016)

xorbe said:


> It seems to be all the rage to limit post edit time suddenly.  This is killing vehicle / motorcycle forums, where people would maintain posts with information.  RIP useful forum settings.  I guess we'll have to find / move to another platform or site to regain lost functionality.
> 
> Another trick is that they delay the registration email, and press you for your phone number for "quicker" account activation.  Maybe post editing will pop up as a pay-for premium feature.



Or simply request access to the post you want to edit. That's what I've done and @W1zzard and crew have made it happen every time without issue or needing to wait very long at that. Sometimes asking questions over assuming is a good thing. I usually just report.the post I want to have edit privileges to again and they make it happen.


----------



## MrGenius (May 14, 2016)

I noticed someone has left my Heaven and Valley scores threads open for editing w/o a time limit. Which is what killed the previous threads and forced me to start them both over. The cool thing is I didn't have to ask anyone to do that. I did notify one of the mods of my plans ahead of time. So he probably asked W1zz to allow it. I'm planning another thread redo for the 3DM (2013) scores thread. Which will require the same treatment to stay alive. I'll just make sure I let someone know ahead of time so I don't have to ask.

Anywho, I've yet to understand the point of the time limit for editing concept. It's just a nuisance so far as I can tell. And just encourages double/triple/quadruple etc. posting. Which is a bad thing right? Explain to me what the point is and how it's of any real use. I don't get it at all.


----------



## Drone (Jul 11, 2016)

FreeBSD 11 (beta) is out

Downloading now 

ftp://ftp4.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/


----------

